#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 楓之谷改版－狂狼勇士

## 狼佐

每天去學校的時候都會看到7-11門口的宣傳大旗子
名子很吸引的打上了「狂狼勇士」

可是看到畫風…天啊居然是瘋子谷(喂)
好啦其實這款遊戲它剛開放我就去試玩了，可惜到現在都對它沒什麼好感(按額)

嗯這是題外話

這次改版加入了新的職業，標題跟上面都提到了我就不再多打一次了
據說原本是翻「冰山野人」，還有一種是翻「極地戰士」
但最後台灣的黑橘翻成了「狂狼勇士」，成功吸引了我的注意

官方介紹，點進去後按左箭頭

狂狼勇士背景：
狂狼勇士為了楓之谷而戰，但是黑魔法師詛咒他們將他們冰凍。
百年以後，一位女孩的聲音喚醒了戰士們。
他們知道黑魔法師又會再度回到楓之谷世界，但因被冰凍而記憶和能力損失，
所以戰士們要再度訓煉自己將黑魔法師打敗！

狂狼勇士似乎是操作單純的楓之谷的第一隻需要搭配組合鍵才有辦法施展華麗技能的職業，其組合鍵的搭配也不算太難
主要的武器是茅

我最喜歡的技能－*幻影狼牙*(第二個)

相當帥氣呢XD(當然我是指狼)

最值得一題的還有狂狼的坐騎





坐起來的感覺大概就像這樣，這狼畫得還蠻可愛帥氣的


還有另外一個獸迷會喜歡的新職業
馴獸師

那隻黑龍挺不錯的XDDD

比起偏戰士類型的狂狼勇士
馴獸師很明顯的就是法師類

不過關於馴獸師的資料不多，要等到它開放不知道還要等多久

我已經決定1/27狂狼開放後為了狂狼回去玩瘋子谷了
不過這股狂狼旋風來的快去的也快，八成風靡不久


*以上圖文資料來自
http://twbbs.net.tw/3179831.html
http://blog.xuite.net/o936.tw/blog/24822148
http://www.twbbs.net.tw/3403097.html*

----------


## 獠也

> 請問這跟獸人有何關係?


沒有任何關係，但是跟獸有關係。



> 而且說狼會願意被人騎嗎?


現實中不會，遊戲中會。
以狼當做坐騎的遊戲不少。

會長大的狂狼大心w
看起來不便宜

馴獸師這職業只要遊戲中有我就必玩呀!!! 
黑龍的圖很帥XD
但是實際上...(遠目)


但是楓之谷真的是個錢坑
不花錢主義的我還是看看就好w

----------


## 狼佐

聽說要50等之後才可以騎狼
而且一隻狼寶寶要一千萬喔>wO(吐血)

啊啊，黑龍真的蠻帥的XDD

可是遊戲裡面的…
縮水就算了，頭好大…囧

他好像是台灣第一款免費遊戲
不過事實上卻是比月費還貴的大錢坑(遠目)

我可能會去玩玩狂狼然後膩了就掰掰了吧XDDD

----------


## zzz8519

第一張圖的有點讓我想到結界師

裡面的狼真可愛(抱回家可以嗎？)

(沒想到狂狼座騎到最後還會有鬼火阿)


突然有點想回來玩了

----------


## 洛思緹

糟糕!被搶先一步(炸

可是50等才能有第一隻，太久了..

而且隔五十等才能有第二種樣子

一般玩家根本沒有辦法練到100.....?

當初在下50級獵人就不知道花多少時間0口0....

----------


## 白狼‧弒玄

嗚喔喔喔!!!!!
狂狼勇士真的滿吸引我的XDD
明天來給他更新上去看看~~
不過要練到50等是很大的關卡吧= =
我從小六玩到現在的槍騎兵不過才43等=0=(不過我是斷斷續續玩就是了)
難得楓之谷的狼可以畫的那麼帥呢....
不過比起騎狼，我倒希望是召喚狼就好.....
大概是我覺得狼被騎不是很好吧~~
狼的衝擊那招威壓感破表!!!!!!!!!
話說馴獸師也挺帥的說!!!!
黑龍很帥+1XDD

----------


## 黑月影狼

最近廣告真的打蠻大的

雖然裡面的狼帥氣跟萌滿分~技能也超棒>///<(心

裡面不管哪之狼的圖片都好棒@//////@

可是我實在對楓之谷沒有愛~"~"...而且那個腳色好醜(炸

馴獸師阿...黑龍也好可愛-///////-

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

現在正在努力拿狼狼說~(打拼

看著快到50等的狂狼><(期待

如果狂狼勇士有變身技就好了~

這樣才算是真正的勇士嘛(誤

訓獸師嘎...看來黑橘又要賺翻了

為了黑龍在練一隻>< 

如果跟主教的神龍一起出來那一定很帥(想像)

----------


## 冥月

這個……
是不是大陸的冒險島呢……

暈呀~
韓服無論什麽遊戲更新都超快……

真是……
這個遊戲玩了一段時間
只玩出一個84的冰雷……
郁悶……

現在似乎已經放棄了……

黑橘？那是台灣的代理麽？

----------


## 帕索恩

狂狼勇士啊...
基本上我對他興趣不大（不過狼狼真的好可愛）
人家比較想要狼人的角色啊啊啊！！！
而且我也不怎麼喜歡楓谷的畫風
最重要的是
那根本只是永無止境的打怪練功罷了
我還寧可玩單機（謎：明明就是不擅長玩遊戲怕出糗）

先不管這個
關於那個馴獸師
如果小索的情報來源無誤
那個其實是龍使者才對




點擊以顯示隱藏內容

黑龍好帥啊啊啊啊！！！！（大心）

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

之前小6的時候很迷楓之谷
後來也曾經練到200過((遠目

不過它外掛多又容易被盜
後來就不想玩啦
但是.....看到狂狼勇士之後一整個超心動的
只不過要練到50等對現再的我來說是一大挑戰阿~"~
所以還是在旁邊默默的看就好了

話說~~黑龍帥阿

----------


## 雷瓦

結果我也是被那個旗子吸引而回來玩的

從剛開放到現在也已經1個月多了

狂狼的攻擊傷害真的不是普通的可怕

除了血量很低外基本上已經沒有缺點了

傷害數字很飄

等整體還是比舊職業誇裝多了


然後本犬於昨日練到100等

真的是太閒了啦((被踹


所以話不多少說 

來貼圖吧(炸



100等的狼






100等的狼






然後附上小時候


50等的狼







50等的狼





要給狼吃才能長大,需要4000W的東西....

點擊以顯示隱藏內容





最後是狼魂衝擊

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




不過講真的這招不是很實用,因為100C狀態的狂狼太威了

然後,龍使的資料已經出了
放技能變成是龍再攻擊
傷害非常威
但延遲很長...

以上是心得分想WWW

----------


## zero

狂狼勇士的坐騎真是帥到不行啊

有50等/100等和150等的坐騎

200等的坐騎台版沒有  :Crying or Very sad:  

可惜啊我的等幾才1耶

要昇到50級的話’要去

解任務/打怪來昇等(好久喔)

----------


## 幻影紅虎

狼真的帥
可以騎
但是還是要花時間練
給一些有前又有嫻的獸友玩吧
祝福各位阿~

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 狼真的帥
> 可以騎
> 但是還是要花時間練
> 給一些有前又有嫻的獸友玩吧
> 祝福各位阿~


可惜舊職業沒狼騎呀
只有狂狼才能騎...
只能等看看黑橘會不會出點商狼騎了
話說小狼我玩楓之谷可說是三分鐘熱度

都只玩伺服器剛開那幾個禮拜
通常一個新伺服器開差不多兩個月之後我就很少玩了
但是一旦有新的伺服器開放我又會去玩XD
因此後半伺服器幾乎每個都有練
不過每隻等級都過不了130...
因為加倍結束就懶的練哩

話說回來這座騎狼可真是又愛又討喜
可是我卻一點也不怎麼想練
太多人練的職業我就懶的碰哩


題外話:..  經過調查.. 好像蠻多獸都在星光精靈的!?

----------

